# Fisher 7170-2



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I need a set of fisher 7170-2 push plates if anyone has a set for sale. Fits an 08 ram 2500 crew cab turbo diesel. Looking to buy immediately. Thank you


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Location will be helpful


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Erie, PA


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like he dropped his price a little. From Maine, see if he will mail them. ???
Fisher Plow Push Plates - auto parts - by owner - vehicle automotive... (craigslist.org)


----------

